# Imodium Instants



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Very frustrated this morning, I occasionally use imodium maybe once a week, However on Tuesday I was really bad and ended up having 3 Imodium Instants. Wednesday was a great day one decent movement in morning and no more toilet trips!!









But today its back....Woke up early with tummy ache, then rushed to the toilet and had really bad D 3 times now!! Could this be anything to do with the higher dosage of imodium I took on Tuesday, my system is maybe backed up and its now trying to flush out!! I have worse D now than I did on Tuesday when I needed the Imodiums. Dont want to take any more tablets because I am scared I will be stuck in horrible 1 good day, then one terrible day cycle!!

Can anyone confirm my thoughts or has anyone else experienced this before??

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Pentatonic (Feb 7, 2013)

Kind of. I tried Imodium Instants and found they could cause D so gave up on them.

I suspect they're marketed for people going on holiday, needing quick relief from D while away. It's not an IBS treatment like regular Imodium.


----------

